# Cyanostane mini-log/ updated with final review 11/13/11



## Vibrant (Oct 14, 2011)

Sup IM,
since there aren't too many reviews or logs on cyanostane rx, i thought i would give it a shot.

Age- 24
weight- 197 bf 9-12%
im finishing week 10 of my 22 week test e/eq cycle.
for more of my stats/training routine/diet/cycle info check out my other thread(dont want to clutter this thread with all that because this is about the cyanostane) http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/144710-my-dilemma-need-advice.html

here is a pic of cyanostane:





here is a link to more info on cyanostane: IronMagLabs Bodybuilding Supplements & Prohormones: Cyanostane Rx

im using this to kick start my gains again because gains have slowed somewhat in the last two weeks.

i like the simple packaging. no bs false advertisements that you will become jay cutler in a month. 

i will base my final review on strength gains, whether my recovery time becomes better on it, and other good/bad effects. weight gain wont be a big factor in my review because i dont expect a lot weight gain because im an athlete and have a pretty tough training routine. but if i gain a few pounds off then that's an added bonus.

i will try to update every few days and whenever i notice anything different. any questions feel free to ask, and i will answer to the best of my ability. 

Took my first dose today, 1 in the morning with food, 1 afternoon with food. lol, had a nice placebo effect in the gym. i always get excited when i try something new, so i Tore It Up.

Big thanks to TGB and Heavyiron for suggesting cyanostane to me.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 14, 2011)

its a great product you will like it!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 14, 2011)

Prince said:


> its a great product you will like it!



Thanks Prince. Really looking forward to it. Heard nothing but great things about IML products


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 16, 2011)

Day 3 update.

Woke up today pretty lethargic. Dont know if this is due to the cyanostane or not getting a good enough nights rest. Too early to tell for sure. Also woke up with three huge zits on my neck. If cyanostane is already starting to work, I'm impressed. 

My gym workout was kinda strange. I started off kinda slow but with each set I started getting more and more into it. By the time to leave, I was tearing shit up and didn't want to leave, lol.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 17, 2011)

Gym workout was great today. Broke a pr today that I failed on last week. Pump was great.


----------



## Curt James (Oct 17, 2011)

Will be following along!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 18, 2011)

Had a tough day today. But I've gotta say I'm impressed with cyanostane so far and that I'm noticing it so fast.

Due to scheduling issues, I had two workouts back to back today. First was my gym workout. I broke a pr for the second day in a row. Had a half hour break and my sport training started. Total workout time between the two workouts was close to 5 hours. What's amazing though, was that I wasn't even tired at the end of my sport training and I felt like I could go at least an hour more. I'll also probably do some light cardio later tonight.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 19, 2011)

Workout was great again. Pump is great. Was insanely hungry today, I literally ate a huge clean meal or had a protein shake every two hours. I dont know if this appetite increase is due to the cyanostane or the eq I'm taking but I honestly think it's probably a combination of both. My appetite was great the last few weeks but it felt like I had a big increase today.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Oct 19, 2011)

im here  im here!!

subd 

get it!


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 19, 2011)

brad1224 said:


> im here  im here!!
> 
> subd
> 
> get it!





Thanks for following.


----------



## gamma (Oct 19, 2011)

gonna follow as well ....


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 19, 2011)

Great log, will be following along!


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 20, 2011)

I will be following too. Looking into either Cyan or Halo. Looking for reviews on both products.


----------



## Hench (Oct 20, 2011)

slownsteady said:


> yeah!!!



Who is this Jew? 

We need a 'negged' smilie.


----------



## GMO (Oct 20, 2011)

He's negged...

How about this for the "negged" similie:



I'm going to neg this doucher every time I reload for ruining Vibrant's log.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 20, 2011)

GMO said:


> He's negged...
> 
> How about this for the "negged" similie:
> 
> ...



Lol, thanks bro. I sent a pm to the capt'n, hopefully him being a mod, he'll be able to clean this up.


----------



## CG (Oct 20, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Lol, thanks bro. I sent a pm to the capt'n, hopefully him being a mod, he'll be able to clean this up.



Capt'n can't even clean up his own jizz. Good luck!



Oh yeah. Nice log too lol


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 20, 2011)

Cgrant said:


> Capt'n can't even clean up his own jizz. Good luck!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah. Nice log too lol



Lol, just found out that capt'n is only a mod for anything goes section.

Trying heavyiron next.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 20, 2011)

Was pretty burned out today. Had a really tough week, had a really bad nights rest. Got like only 4 hours of sleep. When I got to the gym I thought I wouldn't be able to do much but the funny thing was I still got a great workout. Had a great pump in my muscles, pushed a lot of weight around. Very happy that I got a great without in while feeling pretty burned out the whole day. Got one more day of training tomorrow and then I'm taking a well deserved weekend off.

I've been going fairly low carb this week and all carbs were slow digesting like buckwheat, quinoa, brown/wild rice. I'm planning to do a carb up this weekend and maybe some feel good food like some dessert. Any tips on a carb up day? What's acceptable and what's not, like for example white pasta, bread, potatoes, chocolate, etc.? I've been eating very clean and keeping a very strict diet last few weeks that I need a cheat day where I'm not really strict.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 21, 2011)

Subbed


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 21, 2011)

Woke up extremely hungry this morning as I have been the last few days. The cyanostane is working really nicely with the eq. I always had trouble eating a big breakfest before this cycle but that's not the case anymore

Was really tired today, body had no more gas in the tank. I thought I was going to have a weak workout in the gym today but before going to the gym I said to myself "Fuck It, I'm Gonna Go Hard". Took a small pre workout energy drink and started my workout. I did calves/bi's/tri's today and I had an amazing pump in my calves and bi's. I'm really amazed that I got a great workout in my really tired condition.

Taking the weekend off, may do a carb up day either sat or sun. Any tips on ok things to eat on a carb up/cheat day?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 22, 2011)

Weighed myself today and I lost 2lbs  i'm really stumped on this. I ate the most I have ever eaten in my life during this week. diet was super clean. I either lost some bf or the scale was wrong.

Eh, Whatever, as long as i'm gaining strength I don't care too much about weight. Tomorrow is my carb up day.


----------



## PappyMason (Oct 23, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Weighed myself today and I lost 2lbs  i'm really stumped on this. I ate the most I have ever eaten in my life during this week. diet was super clean. I either lost some bf or the scale was wrong.
> 
> Eh, Whatever, as long as i'm gaining strength I don't care too much about weight. Tomorrow is my carb up day.



so you are actually down weight from when you started?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 23, 2011)

PappyMason said:


> so you are actually down weight from when you started?



Yeah, I only started a week ago. Like I said though my strength rose through out the week. The weight loss could've been from something else, I could've just lost some bf.


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2011)

I'm currently taking 30mgs of Cyanostane split into 3 doses, am, lunch, pm.

AND taking 50mgs of Halo Extreme split into two doses, am and pm..

And I feel very very good.. Stuff is top notch and didn't expect this with a PH..


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 23, 2011)

Saney said:


> I'm currently taking 30mgs of Cyanostane split into 3 doses, am, lunch, pm.
> 
> AND taking 50mgs of Halo Extreme split into two doses, am and pm..
> 
> And I feel very very good.. Stuff is top notch and didn't expect this with a PH..



Yeah, I like it a lot so far. I just wish I bought two bottles because I feel like it could be great at 3 or even 4 pills a day.


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2011)

yea, 3 a day with a couple Halo is sweet


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 23, 2011)

Saney said:


> yea, 3 a day with a couple Halo is sweet



Are you taking that with test?


----------



## Saney (Oct 23, 2011)

Yea, Test Prop 560mg EW


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 24, 2011)

Saney said:


> I'm currently taking 30mgs of Cyanostane split into 3 doses, am, lunch, pm.
> 
> AND taking 50mgs of Halo Extreme split into two doses, am and pm..
> 
> And I feel very very good.. Stuff is top notch and didn't expect this with a PH..



Are you feeling as lethargic as Vibrant been describing ?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 24, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Are you feeling as lethargic as Vibrant been describing ?



I forgot to tell everyone but the lethargy went after 4-5 days on it.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 24, 2011)

had a great day today. Had a lot of energy today from carbing up yesterday, I think I'll do a carb up day every 5 or six days from now on.

I did a lot of sprints, rubber band spirits, and plyometrics.

Gym workout was great today, had a good pump going. Was gonna set a pr today but had a really bad spotter, oh well, I'll get it next time with my regular spotter/workout partner.

I think I overdid it a little with the sprints, gym leg workout. My legs are mad at me


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 25, 2011)

Nice! So you feel adding more carbs helped? Are you taking any boosters like Jack3d and whatnot?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 25, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Nice! So you feel adding more carbs helped? Are you taking any boosters like Jack3d and whatnot?



Yeah adding a carb up day feels like the right thing to do.

For pre gym workout I take muscle pharm's assault. The normal serving size is 1 scoop, I take no more than a third of a scoop. I don't like taking big doses of stims, I only take what I need to get a start and the rest is up to me.


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 25, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Yeah adding a carb up day feels like the right thing to do.
> 
> For pre gym workout I take muscle pharm's assault. The normal serving size is 1 scoop, I take no more than a third of a scoop. I don't like taking big doses of stims, I only take what I need to get a start and the rest is up to me.




For sure man. That stuff makes me tweak out.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 25, 2011)

Had a decent workout today. Feeling kinda tired but pump was pretty good in the gym.

I'm kinda bummed out right now because I'm starting to suspect that the gear I'm on right now is either really underdosed or bunk. Last three weeks my libido has been dropping, last two weeks my balls have shrunk a lot, last week my balls have started to hurt, and worst of all I dropped two pounds. All this while I have upped my test e to 800mg a week, I'm doing over a supposed gram this week and if nothing changes I'll know my gear is either severely underdosed or bunk.

FUCK
MY
LIFE

The only thing that's keeping me going right now is the cyanostane.


----------



## Saney (Oct 25, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Are you feeling as lethargic as Vibrant been describing ?



I have but only because my sleep has been shitty.. Not that I think the Cyanostane has anything to do with it


----------



## malfeasance (Oct 25, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> gear I'm on right now is either really underdosed or bunk. Last three weeks my libido has been dropping, last two weeks my balls have shrunk a lot


 Wouldn't the shrinking balls indicate is it not bunk?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 25, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> Wouldn't the shrinking balls indicate is it not bunk?



Not necessarily, it could just mean I'm finally shutting down.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 25, 2011)

My previous cycle my balls didn't shrink at all and I was on some really good gear.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 26, 2011)

For anyone interested here is what my diet was like yesterday, it's usually really similar 85% of the time. I can't give you the exact times of when I was eating, so I'll just list everything in order:

5 whole eggs, 2 whole wheat toast with cheese, some Greek yogurt.

Protein shake consisting of: 2 1/2 scoops of mhp up your mass, 1 1/2 scoops of whey mixed in 6oz. whole milk 8oz. water.

2 medium-big sized chicken breasts, 1 cup of brown rice

Protein shake: 2 scoops whey, 1 Tbs natural peanut butter in 10oz. Whole milk

3 tilapia fish fillets, 1 cup of quinoa

Some Greek yogurt

protein shake: 2 scoops Mhp up your mass, 1 1/2 scoops whey

12oz. Steak, 1 cup of buckwheat

Protein shake before sleep: 1 scoop whey 1 scoop casein in 10oz. whole milk.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 26, 2011)

Had a good workout this morning. Back was a little sore from doing stiff leg deadlifts yesterday.

Will do some cardio later tonight.

Just had a burger from 5 guys. Damn, it was good. If you've never tried 5 guys burgers, I highly recommend to try it. Imho, it's probably the best burger you can get for 6 bucks.


----------



## TJTJ (Oct 27, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Had a good workout this morning. Back was a little sore from doing stiff leg deadlifts yesterday.
> 
> Will do some cardio later tonight.
> 
> Just had a burger from 5 guys. Damn, it was good. If you've never tried 5 guys burgers, I highly recommend to try it. Imho, it's probably the best burger you can get for 6 bucks.




So it seems your diet isnt hindered. you dont have to force feed yourself. 


you know what, I have yet to have 5 guys. we have quite a few here. i bet you ate that because youre dropping weight.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 27, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> So it seems your diet isnt hindered. you dont have to force feed yourself.
> 
> 
> you know what, I have yet to have 5 guys. we have quite a few here. i bet you ate that because youre dropping weight.



Actually, the only reason I ate at 5 guys was because I was between workouts and didn't have enough time to go home and cook. They use hand formed never frozen ground beef, so diet wise it's not that bad. And if you want fries, it's much better than other fast food places because they cook them in peanut oil but I don't eat potatoes.

Had a great workout today. Had a ton of energy because one of my workouts got rained out and I was able to get a nap in before gym


----------



## malfeasance (Oct 29, 2011)

You've been on it for more than two weeks now.  I like 5 Guys, too (I ate there the same day you posted by coincidence!), but we want to hear what two weeks of Cyanostane has done to your stalled gains.

Added muscle mass?

Harder?

What do you expect from it?


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 29, 2011)

malfeasance said:


> You've been on it for more than two weeks now.  I like 5 Guys, too (I ate there the same day you posted by coincidence!), but we want to hear what two weeks of Cyanostane has done to your stalled gains.
> 
> Added muscle mass?
> 
> ...



I'll be weighing myself tomorrow to see if I gained any weight. I dont really expect much weight gain.

What I've noticed in the two weeks I'm on: increased appetite, slight strength gain,  faster recovery time, kind of a good mood feeling in the gym similar to dbol but not as strong, veins are slightly bigger when fully pumped.

To tell you the truth, I didn't really know what to expect. I suspect that cyanostane would be better to run at 3-4 caps daily. I may do this week at 3 or 4 caps and just do three weeks instead of four just to see how it feels at a higher dose.

Another positive thing I noticed about it is that it kicks in really fast.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Had a good workout this morning. Back was a little sore from doing stiff leg deadlifts yesterday.
> 
> Will do some cardio later tonight.
> 
> Just had a burger from 5 guys. Damn, it was good. If you've never tried 5 guys burgers, I highly recommend to try it. Imho, it's probably the best burger you can get for 6 bucks.


That burger joint is one of the best. It's an awesome cheat meal when dieting...


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 31, 2011)

Weighed myself yesterday, I regained the two  pounds I lost plus gained 1.5.

Gonna take 3 capsules for a few days and then maybe 4 to see if it feels different at those doses.


----------



## Vibrant (Oct 31, 2011)

Workout was amazing today. After taking the weekend off and having a carb up day, I had a ton of energy today. I moved up to 3 caps today. Pump was insane, when I was doing tri's, one of my tri's cramped up. I've never had my tri's cramp up before. 

Happy Halloween everyone!!!


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 1, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Workout was amazing today. After taking the weekend off and having a carb up day, I had a ton of energy today. I moved up to 3 caps today. Pump was insane, when I was doing tri's, one of my tri's cramped up. I've never had my tri's cramp up before.
> 
> Happy Halloween everyone!!!



you're body is depleted of electrolytes

with these products you need to stay hydrated but too much water will, in fact, flush out all the salts and even dehydrate you.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 2, 2011)

Last few days I've been doing three caps a day. Last two workouts have been great. Strength hasn't gone up too much but the pump is amazing. I think three caps is the sweet spot for me.

unfortunately, i've noticed a little puffiness around my nipples. I guess i'm extremely gyno prone i'm gonna start nolva at 20mg. a day and low dose of Letro, until I taper it up to 2.5mg. a day. If I get libido issues from the Letro I have some gp Proviron that I've been wanting to try.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 4, 2011)

Yesterdays workout was great. I took 2 caps before my workout and it was great. My leg lifts yesterday were insane.

A couple things that I've noticed in the last week: I feel kinda flat and dull between my workouts, but when I start working out, I sort of explode and become an animal.
I sweat a lot more. And I get really hot at night even though its really cold in my bedroom.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 7, 2011)

Last few workouts were great, got a few extra reps yesterday on my heaviest lifts. I really like taking two caps a half hour before my workout, I feel it gives me something extra in the gym.

I have a few days left on it, so I'll be posting my final review soon. Don't miss it


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 9, 2011)

Today was my last day on the cyanostane. Workout was good. I'm feeling a little burned out right, I trained really hard the last month or so. I will post my in depth review in a couple days


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 9, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Today was my last day on the cyanostane. Workout was good. I'm feeling a little burned out right, I trained really hard the last month or so. I will post my in depth review in a couple days




Aye, I would take a few to several days of str8up hot tub-ness, massages, relaxation and sleep!. I have an idea of how youre feeling and the body will reward you with rest. 


Whats the final verdict?


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 9, 2011)

TJTJ said:


> Aye, I would take a few to several days of str8up hot tub-ness, massages, relaxation and sleep!. I have an idea of how youre feeling and the body will reward you with rest.
> 
> 
> Whats the final verdict?



I got one more day of training tomorrow and then I will take a few days off. The next week of training will be pretty mild, mostly maintainance because I have a competition coming soon. 

I'll post a review on friday, but as a preview for you, I think the final verdict will be pretty good.


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 10, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> ...The next week of training will be pretty mild, mostly maintainance because I have a competition coming soon...




GET'EM!


----------



## coach5 (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> I got one more day of training tomorrow and then I will take a few days off. The next week of training will be pretty mild, mostly maintainance because I have a competition coming soon.
> 
> I'll post a review on friday, but as a preview for you, I think the final verdict will be pretty good.




Where's the review located at?? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Where's the review located at?? I can't seem to find it.



Sorry bro, haven't posted it yet. I was feeling really crappy last few days because I got a root canal done. I promise that I will post it tonight.


----------



## coach5 (Nov 13, 2011)

Root canals suck...I may need one soon...got a wisdom tooth that's been killing me.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Root canals suck...I may need one soon...got a wisdom tooth that's been killing me.



Dont put it off. That was my mistake, I need to get another one on tuesday


----------



## TJTJ (Nov 13, 2011)

Vibrant said:


> Dont put it off. That was my mistake, I need to get another one on tuesday



Dont you fools brush and floss?!?!?!

Must be all those late night meals  

If you get all your minerals youll have strong teeth.


----------



## heckler7 (Nov 13, 2011)

coach5 said:


> Root canals suck...I may need one soon...got a wisdom tooth that's been killing me.


I got my wisdom teeth pulled when I was stationed in Korea. Wasn't too bad but I got dry socket and that shit was painful.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

*Final review*

Hello everbody,
thanks for following along. This is my final review of the product.

First off I would like to start by saying cyanostane is a great product, and I definitely want to try other IML products. I started with 2 caps a day for 2 weeks, then 3 caps a day, 1 in the morning 2 an hour before my workout. 

Positive things:

1)Fast acting- I felt it working after only three days of use

2)Increased recovery time and endurance- I was training really hard and I always felt I had a little more left, even though I usually had 3 workouts a day. I think cyanostane is a great product for any athlete that needs some increased recovery time.

3)great pump- I noticed that I always had a good pump in the gym even when I didnt take my usual pre workout drink.

4)increased vascularity- even though im not a big guy by bb standards, I got some increased vascularity on it. I've had guys 30-40 pounds heavier than me ask me how I'm so vascular at my size. My forearms are insane right now, it literally looks like that you can see every vein in my forearm.

5)good mood feeling- I got that euphoric feeling in the gym thats similar to what people get on dbol, although it wasnt as strong but it was there. I especially noticed it when i went up to 3 caps a day. 


Negative sides:

there werent really negative sides but theres a few things I feel I should mention. I sweat a lot more on it and I got some hot flashes at night even though it was really cold in my bedroom. I was lethargic for the first 5 days, then the lethargy went away completely. I got some slightly puffy nips, so I suggest to anyone planning to take cyanostane to still take an ai even though you may think you dont need it.


My recommendation for cycles including cyanostane-

1) I think cyanostane would be best used in either cutting or recomping cycles but as we all know, your diet and training dictate what kind of cycle you have.

2) I think beginners should be comfortable using this product at 2-3 caps per day. 

3) advanced users- I think it should be used at 3-4 caps a day, if i had another bottle i would've definitely used it at 4 caps. (not that im calling myself an advanced user )    

IN Conclusion 

I would definitely recommend cyanostane to other people

Thanks for reading, if you feel that I left something out, let me know. If you have any questions, feel free to ask and I will answer to the best of my ability.


----------



## bigbenj (Nov 13, 2011)

I definitely want to try some now.


----------



## Vibrant (Nov 13, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I definitely want to try some now.



Go for it


----------



## Prodigy28 (Dec 15, 2011)

What did your PCT look like?


----------



## Vibrant (Dec 15, 2011)

Prodigy28 said:


> What did your PCT look like?



I didn't have pct yet, i'm still on cycle with test e and eq. My pct will be Clomid 100/100/75/50/50 and Aromasin 25/25/12.5/12.5/12.5. I also may do a peptide cycle during pct as well.


----------



## Curt James (Mar 1, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Sorry bro, haven't posted it yet. I was feeling really crappy last few days because *I got a root canal done.* I promise that I will post it tonight.



Was searching for Cyanostane logs and then saw your mention of root canals.






YouTube Video











Yeah, call me Mr. Downer. I don't know how much weight to offer Mercola's recommendation but it's definitely food for thought.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Was searching for Cyanostane logs and then saw your mention of root canals.
> 
> 
> Yeah, call me Mr. Downer. I don't know how much weight to offer Mercola's recommendation but it's definitely food for thought.



I'll give you my honest opinion on this.

First off, Im not a strong believer in alternative medicine. I think it has its merits but not a substitute for medicine. 

Second, it's hard for me to believe a doctor that is clearly pushing his book.

Third, I have not researched root canals, if like the doctor said its better to do something else. you have definitely given me something to think about and for that I thank you.


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Mar 1, 2012)

i liked cyanostane just finished it up as well with Metha-drol


----------

